# Zu welchem Spiel wünschen Sie sich eine Neuauflage?



## Administrator (5. Juli 2008)

*Zu welchem Spiel wünschen Sie sich eine Neuauflage?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Bensta (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Zu welchem Spiel wünschen Sie sich eine Neuauflage?*

Ihr wisst schon das Sid Meier´s Pirates im Jahr 2004 neu aufgelegt wurde ?


----------



## HYP82 (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Zu welchem Spiel wünschen Sie sich eine Neuauflage?*

Die kleinen Lemminge würd ich endlich mal wieder zu hauf über Klippen laufen lassen


----------



## HawkEy3 (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Zu welchem Spiel wünschen Sie sich eine Neuauflage?*

[X] Ein anderer Titel
Freespace 3 wär toll!


----------



## ultio (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Zu welchem Spiel wünschen Sie sich eine Neuauflage?*

KKND 1


----------



## TCPip2k (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Zu welchem Spiel wünschen Sie sich eine Neuauflage?*

Zu Monkey Island natürlich!


----------



## Agent-Kiwi (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Zu welchem Spiel wünschen Sie sich eine Neuauflage?*



			
				HYP82 am 05.07.2008 18:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Die kleinen Lemminge würd ich endlich mal wieder zu hauf über Klippen laufen lassen



Kauf dir eine PS3, da kannst du das in einer PS3 exklusiven Neuauflage machen.


----------



## Mothman (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Zu welchem Spiel wünschen Sie sich eine Neuauflage?*

[X] Ein anderer Titel
*Magic Carpet*


----------



## TheRealBlade (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Zu welchem Spiel wünschen Sie sich eine Neuauflage?*

hm irgendwie hätte ich spontan am liebsten alle angekreuzt...


----------



## ziegenbock (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Zu welchem Spiel wünschen Sie sich eine Neuauflage?*

diablo *1*. ist viel besser als teil 2.


----------



## s1ro (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Zu welchem Spiel wünschen Sie sich eine Neuauflage?*

Syndicate !!!!

Das würde fetzten!!!


----------



## Jacro (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Zu welchem Spiel wünschen Sie sich eine Neuauflage?*

Ich bin extrem für C&C 1! Selbes Spiel, bessere Grafik!


----------



## Morquendel (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Zu welchem Spiel wünschen Sie sich eine Neuauflage?*

hm  - davon sind ja leider viele als neuauflage rausgekommen - die hat dann aber halt nicht die fans angesprochen, sondern neue käuferschichten erschloseen...zumindest bei pg war das so.


----------

